# Northern Pike?



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

What is the lowest anyone has seen a pike on the gmr? I believe my friends spotted one the other day but this is below Ross. I had never imagined a pike being this far down the gmr before..just wondering if anyone had ever seen something similar or where the lowest on the gmr you had seen them before


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

I told you it looked alot like a pike when we first saw it and then he went and pulled up a picture of it. I'm telling you man, definitly a pike.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know of several caught around Middletown, is it possible he saw a LN Gar?? even the lower GMR has a few Short Nose gar which would certainly look like a pike, was it basking in the sun?? very common this time of year

Salmonid


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

No i was one of the two that saw it. I see gar around here often enough in shallow water. This definitly wasn't one. i'm 99 percent sure it was a pike.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

3 years ago spawn conditions seemed to be ideal with high survival rates, it is possible that some have made there way down there. If my theory is correct, and it is from that class, it would have been around 26"-29".


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Size seems about what i thought it looked like.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

Maybe it was a small crocodile....


----------



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

There are definately pike in the rivers here, but I think a 26-29" pike is older than 3 years! Pike are slow growers, a 25" pike is normally 5+ years old. They might grow faster down here though, being warmer here than up north . . .


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

treytd32 said:


> What is the lowest anyone has seen a pike on the gmr? I believe my friends spotted one the other day but this is below Ross. I had never imagined a pike being this far down the gmr before..just wondering if anyone had ever seen something similar or where the lowest on the gmr you had seen them before


I have caught many pike between Tipp City and Taylorsville dam, including several just north of Ross Road over the years. I personally have never caught one south of Taylorsville, but I have heard that some people have.


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Mr. Smallie
> I have caught many pike between Tipp City and Taylorsville dam, including several just north of Ross Road over the years.


He&#8217;s talking about Ross Ohio; just south of Hamilton, it&#8217;s about an hour south of Tipp City.
I&#8217;ve not heard of any northern pike caught this far south. I think Middletown is as far south as I&#8217;ve heard. I agree with SConnor&#8217;s theory, hopefully there&#8217;ve been subsequent spawnings that have been similarly successful. That&#8217;s also assuming that if you&#8217;ve fished the GMR for any length of time then you know what a gar looks like. 
I work part-time as a barber in Hamilton; for many years we had a muskie hanging on the wall in the shop. It was caught in the GMR in the 70&#8217;s. Years ago it was not unheard of to catch a muskie in Hamilton but it&#8217;s been decades since I&#8217;ve heard of one. It&#8217;s possible that there&#8217;s a small population, but again, I think I&#8217;d have heard about someone catching one every once in a while. If they&#8217;re here, sooner or later we&#8217;ll all know.



> Originally Posted by CamdenGizzard
> Maybe it was a small crocodile....


a few years ago a cop did catch an alligator down here


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Daddy830 said:


> a few years ago a cop did catch an alligator down here


Actually there were one or two caught either in the LMR or Gmr last year. i believe one of them was right around hamilton.


----------



## justinr (Apr 24, 2010)

it probably was not a crocodile, a six foot croc was taken from a pond behind my work in vandalia about three years ago,the pond is next to gmr so when river floods it pours into pond,kind of scary considering a week before it was caught i took my seven year old fishing there


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

It could be a musky? I heard from a good source that a small 20" or so musky was caught last fall near Miamitown. It would be great if muskies move back into the GMR.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

KansasBoy said:


> There are definately pike in the rivers here, but I think a 26-29" pike is older than 3 years! Pike are slow growers, a 25" pike is normally 5+ years old. They might grow faster down here though, being warmer here than up north . . .


I think your right, I looked back at my pictures and it was 4 years ago I was catching a bunch that were 12". Either way, survival rate from that class seems to be high and I've been catching in 26-29" this year.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I have seen one musky and two N Pike come out of the river around West Carrolton/ Miamisburg area. All were 20-28" range


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I see several a yr while bowfishing the west acrrollton pool, of the gmr at night.


----------



## joshtrum (Jun 13, 2009)

Being the person who spotted the fish, and researching into it more to clarify, it was a Northern Pike. It had what looked like white and yellow spots on the body with a dark green/ olive coloring on the bod, and defined black spots on the fins. It was probably between 20-24'' although I can't tell from looking at it in water at an angle. I couldn't quite see the head too well but that is dead on describing a n pike.There was one, maybe two as me and my buddy saw the pike appear in two different spots so we're not sure, the place is ideal for what northern pike like so, i'm standing by that. Good sign to see i.m.o.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Carpn said:


> I see several a yr while bowfishing the west acrrollton pool, of the gmr at night.


interesting.. never seen anyone bow fish before. What kind of fish do you target?


----------

